# Gord Downie of the The Tragically Hip diagnosed with cancer



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This morning it was announced that lead singer Gord Downie of the The Tragically Hip has been diagnosed with a terminal brain cancer. 
News here : http://www.thehip.com/news/an-important-message-from-the-band/

For many fans this has hit hard as this group has been around for over 30 years and produced many albums.


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

My wife and I saw them a few years back and they do not disappoint live. He is a Canadian icon, this is very sad I've been a fan for a very long time.


----------

